# VNC error : unreachable host. (10065)



## esumitkumar (Oct 2, 2008)

I am trying to access my laptop from a remote PC 

I have VNC server installed on laptop..running win XP

I have VNC viewer installed on remote PC (its also XP)
wen i type in viewer address like "10.x.xxx.xx" it says 

---------------------------
VNC Viewer : Error
---------------------------
unable to connect to host: A socket operation was attempted to an unreachable host. (10065)
---------------------------
OK   
---------------------------

Please help


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 4, 2008)

hmm...chalo kisi ne to ans kiya...is there any VNC software that can get in to firewall ?


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 4, 2008)

use logmein.


----------

